# 20 Amp Vs. 15 Amp



## Boomer2012 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi Everyone -- I have an electrical question. We are storing our Outback 250rs at a facility that offers power. The plugs at the facility are the 20 amp plug (with the T shaped plug on one side). Is it ok to use the 30 amp to 15 amp converter I have for use when plugging in at home or would it be more ideal to find a 30 to 20 amp converter? If you recommend the latter, can you suggest where I would find such an adapter as I am not seeing them when searching online at Camping World, etc. I found one that is referred to as an adapter for generators and wasn't sure if that was the the same as what I would use.

As always, I appreciate the help.

Jim


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

if the female receptical is a 20A receptical it usually will accept a 15A plug as well. That's what yours sounds like. (one side straight, the other with a "T" shaped slot, and a 3rd round ground like a common 15A outlet) Most 20A duplex recepticals are 15A/20A. If that is the case, then I'd just use a quality 30/15 adapter. I'm not a fan of most of the adapters that have a 30A plug on one side, 15A on the other no cord. Often black in color. I prefer the one that have a short cord with 15A plug and 30A receptical.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If all you ever really want to do is keep the batteries charged, a 15 to 30 is fine. If you think you will need to run the water heat in AC mode or run the AC you will need all the amps you can get and it would be better to find a 20 to 30 adapter. Still not the greatest solution but the 15 amp adapter will melt without a doubt if used to run the AC or water heater, not sure how long the 20 amp adapter would last but it would have to be better then a 15 amp one.


----------



## Boomer2012 (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks guys -- your assumption is correct, all I want to do is keep batteries charged and pre-cool the fridge a day or two before each trip. Definitely will not be running AC or heat while in storage. Great advice. Sounds like it would be good to have regardless.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> If all you ever really want to do is keep the batteries charged, a 15 to 30 is fine. If you think you will need to run the water heat in AC mode or run the AC you will need all the amps you can get and it would be better to find a 20 to 30 adapter. Still not the greatest solution but the 15 amp adapter will melt without a doubt if used to run the AC or water heater, not sure how long the 20 amp adapter would last but it would have to be better then a 15 amp one.


I stay away from the "all in one" 30/15 adapters. the ones that have a male 15A on one end, a female 30A on the other as a "brick". IMHO they will eventually fail, eventually overheat, and start to melt. I suspect part of the issue is a not very good 30A receptical, the other issue is that the heat from the 15A and 30A contacts have to be disipated in a very small area. Even with an excellent contact, some heat will be generated.

the solution??? IMHO use a quality adapter "cord" that has 15A on one end, 30A on the other end with a 12"-18" or so cord in between. I've used these often, even with 20A outlets at campgrounds that don't have a 30A supply. Even with AC and other stuff running, I've never had mine get hot. Heat at the contact surfaces is disapated at different ends of the cable and keeps the overall temps down and doesn't degrade the contacts. And these tend to have higher quality contacts with a larger contact surface and higher contact pressure. The blades on a 20A or 15A plug are identical dimensions just in different locations. 15A has them parallel, 20A has one 90 degrees to the other.

has anyone found a 30A to 20A adapter?? I've looked but not found one.


----------

